# geezer needs help



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

ok Bolens stalwarts - on that "other forum" [ where I cannot post but do read] geezer 66 has posted a cry for help in finding a Bolens forum-- his bolens ht23 is shooting out oil around the pressure sending unit etc ,and he is asking for some ideas and help-- anyone want to help him? anyone that spike didn't ban for life that is?


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
yahoo groups has a few groups for Bolens. Here is the link to one of the bigger ones. 
Rodster
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BolensTractorsClub/


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

bigl22 and rodster ....is this NOT a Bolens forum?

Why not tell him to come here and look through the large frame repair manuals that aegt5000 posted? This info isn't available anywhere else on the internet.

Or instead of having the manuals to read first hand, he could just follow suggestions from another site.:dazed:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows -- that is why I posted this here -- because of the heavy Bolens prescence from a few of you more knowledgable bolens owners here -- I cannot post any response on gardebweb -[ thank you spike, and who ever was the back stabbing sob that got me forever kicked off of the gardenweb sites] - so I had the thought that to help this guy-- one of you with more know how than he seems to have would respond -- he does have a ht23 and is looking for help -- bigl22; If i could have directed him personaly to this forum ,I would have done so then --


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just bear in mind that if you mention Tractor Forum over on GW; you run a high probability or Spike giving you a free expenses paid vacation to "Disney World".


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

OOPS
I thought you were asking for a Bolens forum. I see nothing wrong with using more than one forum. Yahoo also has a forum for bolens buying and selling of parts. That is a good one because
parts are getting hard to find at a decent price for the tube frame tractors. If is was not for GW I would never have found out about this place. 
What I like about this place is that it is kinda of a one stop site. From tractors to computer problems. I really must be lucky because i bought my Sabre new 5 years ago and never had any problems with it but I sure enjoy all the different areas and forums here.
Rodster


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Rodster
Yahoo has some good bolens sites. Sites specific to large frames, tube frames and even ridemasters. Those pages don't have the capacity to store info like TF does. The other thing is that sometimes a question will sit there for a few days without a response. Personnally, I like to get and give answers as quickly as possible. Not to mention that if someone was directed straight to yahoo from GW, they may never see what's here.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I miss my Bolens 1000. I used two hydraulic belt drive units. One for blade up and down and the other for angle. I blew one trans and the one I put in it was real wore so I ended up selling it a few years ago. That was one heavy duty machine. The 1000 looked like the 1050 but did not come with lights. Outside of that I think they were the same.
Rodster


----------

